
Cloud kitchens posing as legitimate restaurants in SF - ajhit406
https://twitter.com/chezpim/status/1221327600284397569
======
52-6F-62
Wow! There are a number of articles linked in that long chain of comments that
expand upon the issues talked about:

[https://underunderstood.com/podcast/episode/yelp-grubhub-
dar...](https://underunderstood.com/podcast/episode/yelp-grubhub-dark-
pattern/)

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjwebw/yelp-is-
sneakily-r...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjwebw/yelp-is-sneakily-
replacing-restaurants-phone-numbers-so-grubhub-can-take-a-cut)

[https://www.inquirer.com/food/grubhub-doordash-caviar-
restau...](https://www.inquirer.com/food/grubhub-doordash-caviar-restaurant-
delivery-war-philadelphia-20200123.html)

These are some _slimy_ business practices. A number of these stories also
sound grossly illegal.

